# grafiktablett -lpi und dpi



## tantebootsy (14. September 2003)

hi,
ich möchte mir ein wacom zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht welches. zum einen wird das graphire2 mit 1000*d* pi angeboten, bei ebay wird ein intuos mit 2540*l* pi[versteigert.
aber was ist genau der unterschied zw. dpi und lpi, bzw. läßt sich das eine in's andere umrechnen
in bezug auf das obige beispiel: um wieviel prozent wäre das intuos besser als das graphire?
danke schoma für eure hilfe,
micha


----------



## Whizzly (15. September 2003)

morgen,

Also dpi= dots per inch, lpi= lines per inch? Macht aber auch kein Sinn...
Ne ka ehrlich gesagt was lpi sein soll, kann nur sagen dass ich des Graphire hab, und des passt 1a! Also ich bin sauzufrieden mit dem, und preislich is es auch erträglich,aber des mit den lpi würd mich auch interessieren...

[edit] habs nu entdeckt, das heisst tatsächlich zeilen pro zoll, wasses bedeutet weiss ich auch nich  btw, da das graphire2 so 100€ und das intuos 800 kostet, muss es massiv besser sein  [/edit]

schönen tag noch


----------

